# Introducing my Son to Firearms/Hunting



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I had the awesome experience of taking my son to the Hunting Camp near Selma with his uncles and cousins. I don't have a Hunting license so we were there to enjoy the outdoors, get some work done, and observe the hunt. 

He's 10, this was his first trip to the camp, and he had a blast. Nothing like letting a boy be a boy. They killed a small buck, a couple hogs, and a few ducks. His only regret, he didn't get to kill anything himself.

I am going to look at getting a .22 youth rifle and probably a gun safety course.

Any opinions on this weapon?

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/rossi-youth-223-break-open-rifle-with-scope/pid-126436?N=128727108&Ntt=youth+rifle&Ntk=All 

Should I try a gun shop before Academy?

Also, wanted to see if anyone had a recommendation on a gun safety course.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Not to discourage you from a .22 but for the same amount of money you can get a .410 they're alot more versatile as far as game is concerned. With a .410 you can shoot everything from bird to squirrels to even deer at close range with a slug. Started my son out with a .410 when he was 9 and got my daughter one for christmas this year she is 7.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

How old is your son?


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

10, 11 in April, 5th Grade


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at the Winchester Model 70 Youth in 243. We have started out about a dozen children on one and they get the job done well.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

if you get the rossi get the combo 22/20ga....2 separate barrels although the kids grow out of them fast... very short stocks...the grand son once I put a scope on the 22 could never put it to his shoulder anymore for the proper eye relief....kind of was at his cheek but the shot gun barrel was ok...grew out of it fairly quick too....sooo ??


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Not a big Rossi/Brazteck fan. For just a little more you can get the AMERICAN made NEF Handirifle. I've heard horror stories about Rossi's customer service and have dealt with NEF twice with great results. If your son is average or big for his age I would look at the 243 or 7mm-08. Though I have killed a couple deer with the 223, both of those would be considerably better and recoil is still manageable.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At 10, he can handle a rifle....Mine started shooting a 223 at 7. Killed his 1st deer then. He's upgraded to a 270 now (15 yoa now). Then again all my kids started out at walking shooting bb guns and such. Cute having them dragging a red ryder to the stand....them bb's make a ton of racket!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if you want to get him a .22 then get something thats big enough that he can still use when he gets bigger....never to old to have fun and plink around and squirrel hunt with


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought that same Rossi rifle combo but in 243 that included a 22 barrel for my youngest daughter when she was 11, she loved it but out grew it and she's 15 and got her a Ruger bolt 7-08 from Mike's this year. my older daughter is about to turn 18 and has been using a Browning 7-08 since she was 12.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

If he has never handled a firearm before a .22 is perfect to learn with. You are less likely to develop bad habits or a flinch using a .22. Start with the basics and move up from there when he is ready. Mossberg is making some decent ones. I think Ruger has a new bot action out too.

A 7mm-08 is an awesome little round. Perfect for a kid but a "real" rifle. 6.5 mausers are really good to if you can find one in a modern action. Accurate with light recoil.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I whole heatedly endorse the 22 rifle for a first! I got my first at around your sons age, a marlin bolt action 22, brand new from walmart. Clip fed, so it only shot as fast as you could cycle the bolt, and simple. I must have shot around 1.2 million rounds out of that gun and miss it something awful. Something like it will be what I start my kids on when that day comes.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What game will he be hunting? You said you were getting him a .22 (which most people interpret as a .22 long rifle cartridge) but the link showed a .223 which is a little light for deer.
If he's going to hunt deer, I would get a .243 or 7mm/08. Take a look at the Remington Model 7 youth.
If you are really getting a .22 LR, I would get a bolt action of some sort in a popular brand such as Remington, Winchester, Savage or Marlin.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

JW, I have a youth model .243 New England Firearms single shot that I would be willing to let you barrow. My Godson, One shot's son Tanner has killed 15 or so with it and my daughter has killed about 10. It does has a older scope on it also. Tanner and my girls have out grown it now but it shoots awesome. I do want it back but it would be great for your son. Just let me know if you would like to barrow it and maybe he can kill his first deer with it. Heck, you can go to my shooting house with him and try it out. My daughter killed a buck 4pt and a doe off it yesterday afternoon. Just let me know if your intrested. 850-232-7362 Donnie


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

As for fire arm or general hunting safety? I have taught mine from the time they were in diapers going to shooting houses with me. I think they will get alot more from the course if they have a few of the basics down? I took mine 20 years ago, my oldest will be taking it this year he is 14 and been hunting or going to hunt with me for 10 years.

I have a youth .243 NEF. It has been a pretty good gun. However, I paid to ship it back to the factory last year due to the action popping open after a shot. They sent it back, still does the same thing. If you only have one child, and they will be using it for a few years, a cheaper riffle is the way to go. If you will be passing it down, spend a few extra, just my .02


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Just make sure you get a bolt or single shot whatever you decide on. No semi-auto!!!!


----------

